# Anyone else enjoy the Piano Puzzler show?



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I've been listening to these short shows for a couple of years now and I absolutely love them. Does anyone else enjoy them?

http://performancetoday.publicradio.org/podcast/piano_puzzler/

The premise of the show for any of you who haven't heard of it, is that the composer Bruce Adolphe takes a well known folk or show tune or even a well known classical melody and rewrites in the style of a classical composer. So you wind up hearing "This Old Man" in the style of Liszt or "Brahms Lullaby" in the style of Janacek. The contestant is supposed to guess the composer and the tune. It's not specifically about the piano, it just happens to use the piano as the vehicle for the game.

Some of them are mind numbing simple if you're not the contestant in the hot seat, but others are quite difficult.

I download these as a podcast and listen on my iPod to keep me entertained while doing housework or walking home form the bus stop, but you can also listen at the computer. They are very addictive and Bruce Adolphe is ingenious at them. I hope he compiles and publishes sets the scores for posterity. I also think they could be fantastic teaching tools.


----------



## Truckload (Feb 15, 2012)

Wow, what a lot of fun! I am so glad you shared this seies. Thank you.

It is the discovery of things new and enjoyable like this that makes me truly grateful for the power of the internet.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I've only heard a few broadcasts. The last one being Jingle Bells in the style of Bartok, which was pretty easy to guess right off.


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

Sometimes I guess them but oftern I don't!

Usually I get either the composer or the piece but it is a rare and happy occasion when I guess both. Once I did it with my son the musician in the car and impressed him


----------

